# Showing Pigeons



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

All right, I'm going to the Fort Payne show. For three bucks a bird I thought it might be a good idea to show Spirit Wings Frillbacks. Two reasons; one, they are beautiful birds, two, the guy running the show says I'll learn more by showing a bird then just walking around looking and asking questions. 

Now my concerns are illness. I am hearing I need to keep the birds separated for two weeks after returning from a show. I do not want to chance getting my babies sick when I just got them. Is this a real problem?

Another concern is stress. They are just getting settled in the loft and three weeks later I'm pulling them out. I do not think I'll win or anything, just was told it is a great way to learn the ropes. 

So, since I am undecided, lets take a vote. Take them or not. Spirit Wings your vote weighs more than the rest.

Thanks for your help,
Tony


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, if you're game to try, Tony, then go for it! It IS important to be aware as you are that you will be exposing your birds to lots of other birds .. thus .. the need to be very careful about what you might be bringing back to your loft from the show. I think it is great that you are asking Spirit Wings and giving that "vote" more weight than others.

I've been to a few pigeon shows, and for the most part, the birds are healthy and if any are questionable then the show officials do not allow them to be entered. Sadly, I have seen a few cases of clearly ill birds in shows.

I hope you will get lots of responses from our members who do show their birds .. obviously they have the knowledge and experience needed to answer your concerns properly.

Terry


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

By next year I hope to show a couple of my birds, even though they won't win. If I were you I would go for it. To me, I would just worry about sicknesses IF your birds get them after the show. Seperateing the birds for 2 weeks dosn't sound like much fun to me.

P.S. Are you friends with Spirit Wings?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

birds+me=happy said:


> By next year I hope to show a couple of my birds, even though they won't win. If I were you I would go for it. To me, I would just worry about sicknesses IF your birds get them after the show. Seperateing the birds for 2 weeks dosn't sound like much fun to me.
> 
> *P.S. Are you friends with Spirit Wings?*



I would like to think so. I bought the two young beautiful frillbacks I want to show from her. I also know her well enough that to take her good advice when she gives it. 

Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would go, they will be fine....I would like to hear how they do. I did not breed them for show though, but heck you never know how you will do with them. good luck!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Fbirdie82 said:


> Do you have any pics? I can give you some ideas on what the judge will say about them. At most shows I can guess right on the money how the Frillies will be placed.
> 
> Anywho, I would not be too concerned about your birds getting sick. They aren't sharing food or water. You can reduce their chances of picking up an airborne illness by getting them very healthy before the show, and to reduce their stress at the show you need to handle them and get them used to a wire show cage. Every single exhibitor is required to sign a form stating the health of their flock. I have seen sick birds in the sale section at a few shows way out in the boonies, and I have seen birds actually in a show with feather lice and poor condition. So you do have to be careful.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!!!


Yes I do have some pictures in my birds album. I'll try to single them out but I do have side and top view of three of the four. One female will be rejected due to one bull eye but that one is not spirit wings. I will try to add some single shots of each bird.

By the way, are you the young girl that Steve StClair spoke so highly of and that has his blacks? He knows his stuff, and he says you do too. 

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The new birds have good muffs on them, the ones from me are a bit weak in that department...lol.. but they are still young birds. I think you will do real well breeding these birds...I do not know much about show, but they look a heck of alot better than alot I have seen on eggbid and other places. Fbirdie82 does know her stuff, she can tell you about all he preps before the shows...I hope you enjoy this new adventure.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> The new birds have good muffs on them, the ones from me are a bit weak in that department...lol.. but they are still young birds. I think you will do real well breeding these birds...I do not know much about show, but they look a heck of alot better than alot I have seen on eggbid and other places. Fbirdie82 does know her stuff, she can tell you about all he preps before the shows...I hope you enjoy this new adventure.


Thanks, and that is all it is, an adventure. My birds have already won my heart and that is all that matters. This show is more about meeting people, contacts and learning more about my birds. To be honest, I understand the show has more fantails than anything else. I may win the frillback just because I am the only one entered, LOL.

But I would like Fbirdie82's opinion. Her blacks on this wedsite and your pictures is why I wanted and have my frillbacks. So you do know it made my day to get two of your babies. I promise, I am spoiling them.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Fbirdie82 (Jul 24, 2007)

Big T said:


> By the way, are you the young girl that Steve StClair spoke so highly of and that has his blacks? He knows his stuff, and he says you do too.


Steve StClair spoke highly of me!?  Yes, I do have his blacks now. He is such an amazing person, an amazing fancier, and it makes my entire year to hear that he thinks I know my stuff. Here are pics of the blacks that I got from him: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f13/new-frillback-photos-39603.html



Big T said:


> Thanks, and that is all it is, an adventure. *My birds have already won my heart and that is all that matters. This show is more about meeting people, contacts and learning more about my birds*. To be honest, I understand the show has more fantails than anything else. I may win the frillback just because I am the only one entered, LOL.


What I bolded is why I show. Yes, it is important to see how a judge places a class and to hear their reasoning so that you can improve your stock, but my favorite part of any show is meeting people and seeing great birds.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, three of the birds are entered. The fourth's off color eye with disqualify her. But who cares, she is the most caring of the four. I'll keep you posted as I learn the ropes. I just got to make sure I do not spend all the wife's money on me some birds.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Fbirdie82 said:


> Steve StClair spoke highly of me!?  Yes, I do have his blacks now. He is such an amazing person, an amazing fancier, and it makes my entire year to hear that he thinks I know my stuff. Here are pics of the blacks that I got from him: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f13/new-frillback-photos-39603.html


That IS quite a compliment FBirdie82! Kudos to you! 

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Big T said:


> Well, three of the birds are entered. The fourth's off color eye with disqualify her. But who cares, she is the most caring of the four. I'll keep you posted as I learn the ropes. I just got to make sure I do not spend all the wife's money on me some birds.
> 
> God Bless,
> Tony


*Hi TONY, GOOD LUCK, Bring homer a winner. Tony take a note book and keep notes on what you see and what you spend,watch the judges closely keep a record of the judges that judge your birds.*GEORGE


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi TONY, GOOD LUCK, Bring homer a winner. Tony take a note book and keep notes on what you see and what you spend,watch the judges closely keep a record of the judges that judge your birds.*GEORGE


Great idea and will do, I am also carrying a copy of the standard so I can take notes on it as they judge. I will also watch how Indian Fantails are judged, (same reason). I have some but only my newborn is banded so all were disqualified. Still want to learn. 

My Frills have all been dipped and had their bath yesturday. Once cleaned I put them in separate crates with pine shavings on the bottom. A bowl upside down in the middle for each to stand on. They are healthy, clean and bug free. The rest is an adventure for us all. Wish us well and tell you all about it on Sunday. 

Spirit, your birds have already won where it counts, my heart. I can tell you spent time with them. Once they got to know me they became my tamest birds in the loft, They come to me when I enter the loft. They also love peanuts, but then so do the rest, they just do not come looking for the peanuts. 

God Bless and thank you George for the info that started me on this road,
Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

> Spirit, your birds have already won where it counts, my heart. I can tell you spent time with them. Once they got to know me they became my tamest birds in the loft, They come to me when I enter the loft. They also love peanuts, but then so do the rest, they just do not come looking for the peanuts.



ahhhh, thanks, I wish you much fun! let us know...perhaps the pros can tell you what and how to improve what you have too....it should be interesting.... good luck.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

good luck, Tony. Have a great time. 
Daryl


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

*I cannot believe it*

Well Spirit, I believe you deserve this.

















I have taken the time to think this over and this is what I came up with.

1 Spirit prepared the birds for show without knowing it. Her two young birds have been handled and so use to people they did very well in the show cage and when the judges picked them up and handled them. I did my part but they were use to being held before I owned them. 

2 I am starting with very good birds for frillbacks. Both young birds have complete ringlets and full frill so their curls will be very distinct when older. Judges were very impressed with that. Now I cannot screw it up by getting so-so birds.

3 I learned what to look for in the birds and how they can be judged. I watch great birds being taken out due to no stance and jumping around. Judges were good at telling us all what they saw and why a bird was faulted. The judges were very informative, (Thanks for the notepad idea George).

4 With only around 200 birds and about twenty different breeds, me being the only one with frillbacks ensured I had a bird in the running and gave me a better chance of winning.

5 I lot of people did not show up for this show because the young bird show last week in KY caused a sickness in the lofts. I even heard the two winners from last week died, (I pray that is only a rumor).

6 My babies are in quarantine now for two weeks.

7 You do learn more showing birds. People were nice and talking to me about my frillbacks and I about their birds. I have contacts I can call and know more people close by. Mostly, I lot of good people who love birds. Good way to spend a weekend.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, Tony AND Spirit Wings! That is a lovely Frillback!

Terry


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> good luck, Tony. Have a great time.
> Daryl


Saw some beautiful figs and have contacts, just got to wait until spring. Also learned how they are judged. flat top of head strait, line to the beak, 6 to 8 oz weight and all. Very good day, and did see the irony in a bird show and gun show right next to each other. Watching people carrying either guns or pigeons out to the trucks had a bit of humor to it.

Tony


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Big T said:


> Saw some beautiful figs and have contacts, just got to wait until spring. Also learned how they are judged. flat top of head strait, line to the beak, 6 to 8 oz weight and all. Very good day, and did see the irony in a bird show and gun show right next to each other. Watching people carrying either guns or pigeons out to the trucks had a bit of humor to it.
> 
> Tony


Wow, did the weight standard change or what? When I was breeding/showing figs, the standard was 4 to 6 oz. Yes, figs have to have a boxy head, and stand right up almost on their toes. Glad you got contacts for figs, and, hopefully get what you want next year.
Oh, very happy about how well you did showing. You were lucky to get such great birds from a great here on PT.
Daryl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh Tony Im thrilled! and the pics were a treat!, they are young birds so perhaps the feather will get even better. the pair I got those two from are just super breeders and healthy, their frills are so good, but they do have a bit of an off color in some of their feathers, you have to look close, but they produce snow white birds. If you ever do get any figs you are going to love them! as far as the fancies go that I have the frills and the figs are my favs. Thanks for sharing your experience, sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> Wow, did the weight standard change or what? When I was breeding/showing figs, the standard was 4 to 6 oz. Yes, figs have to have a boxy head, and stand right up almost on their toes. Glad you got contacts for figs, and, hopefully get what you want next year.
> Oh, very happy about how well you did showing. You were lucky to get such great birds from a great here on PT.
> Daryl


Read this in Breed of the week. 

Overall Impression: A tiny, petite, jaunty, and lively frill necked
pigeon. Its forehead is angular, the top skull is flat, and the back skull
is also angular. *Weight is 4 to 6 ounces.*

When your right your right. My notes on what the judge told me is off. 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great job Big T, the bird is beautiful. Kudo's to SW also. min


----------



## Fbirdie82 (Jul 24, 2007)

Big T said:


> I learned what to look for in the birds and how they can be judged. I watch great birds being taken out due to no stance and jumping around. Judges were good at telling us all what they saw and why a bird was faulted. The judges were very informative, (Thanks for the notepad idea George).


Congrats Tony!!!

A Frillback should not be taken out of a class for poor stance or jumping around. Were these other breeds that you saw? The stance of a Frillback is very minor and will only be considered in a very close class. As far as jumping around, Frillbacks are a very flighty breed. Your birds, being hand tame, are not the norm for this breed. I have only known three super hand tame Frillbacks in my life, one being mine and two belonging to another fancier. With a lot of handling and time they can get fairly tame, but again it is not the norm and they should not be DQ'd for being "flighty."

You've gotten a lot of great advice at this show! Did you join the AFC yet? The latest newsletter had a lot of great suggestions for preparing the birds for show. Congrats again and keep up the great work!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Fbirdie82 said:


> Congrats Tony!!!
> 
> A Frillback should not be taken out of a class for poor stance or jumping around. Were these other breeds that you saw? The stance of a Frillback is very minor and will only be considered in a very close class. As far as jumping around, Frillbacks are a very flighty breed. Your birds, being hand tame, are not the norm for this breed. I have only known three super hand tame Frillbacks in my life, one being mine and two belonging to another fancier. With a lot of handling and time they can get fairly tame, but again it is not the norm and they should not be DQ'd for being "flighty."
> 
> You've gotten a lot of great advice at this show! Did you join the AFC yet? The latest newsletter had a lot of great suggestions for preparing the birds for show. Congrats again and keep up the great work!!!



you know you have said this before and I was thinking "well my birds are'nt like that"..lol.. the breeding pair I have are not flighty and neither have been any of their young. I did not handel them all the time, just hear and there when I cleaned their box. I have two other ybs from them and they are the same, pretty laid back for a pigeon if you ask me....maybe this pair just pass on this calm gene.... I dunno


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Fbirdie82 said:


> Congrats Tony!!!
> 
> A Frillback should not be taken out of a class for poor stance or jumping around. Were these other breeds that you saw? The stance of a Frillback is very minor and will only be considered in a very close class. As far as jumping around, Frillbacks are a very flighty breed. Your birds, being hand tame, are not the norm for this breed. I have only known three super hand tame Frillbacks in my life, one being mine and two belonging to another fancier. With a lot of handling and time they can get fairly tame, but again it is not the norm and they should not be DQ'd for being "flighty."
> 
> You've gotten a lot of great advice at this show! Did you join the AFC yet? The latest newsletter had a lot of great suggestions for preparing the birds for show. Congrats again and keep up the great work!!!


IN a show the birds mostly are compared by the standard and point. Except performer birds then compared by the standard and action. NOW flighty birds that will not stand relaxed so to be judged will be removed from the judging pens. Even if the bird was the best it has to be able to be judged. Preparing birds for show they should be trained in show coops at home And handled and worked. Thats just part of showing the birds


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Fbirdie82 said:


> Congrats Tony!!!
> 
> A Frillback should not be taken out of a class for poor stance or jumping around. Were these other breeds that you saw? The stance of a Frillback is very minor and will only be considered in a very close class. As far as jumping around, Frillbacks are a very flighty breed. Your birds, being hand tame, are not the norm for this breed. I have only known three super hand tame Frillbacks in my life, one being mine and two belonging to another fancier. With a lot of handling and time they can get fairly tame, but again it is not the norm and they should not be DQ'd for being "flighty."
> 
> You've gotten a lot of great advice at this show! Did you join the AFC yet? The latest newsletter had a lot of great suggestions for preparing the birds for show. Congrats again and keep up the great work!!!


You are right, the Judges were mainly checking and commenting on the frill for my birds. They were really impressed with the birds being young and the curls being so complete. When they molt into the adult feathers they should be very well defined. They also liked the frill being on the shoulders and across the back. They also just liked the fact that being frillbacks they were so calm. But there were other breeds that lay down when they should stand up. a couple of carriers hung on the side of the cage. Fantails that would not stand correctly. Each breed had certain standards and the judges were very good at defining the faults as well as the good qualities of each bird as it was compared to its standard. 

Yes I joined the AFC. In the last news letter I am the Anthony Gordon looking for Whites. I guess I should tell him I found some. Thank you all for your help. Got a lot to learn but then again that is life, the road of experiences and knowledge.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> you know you have said this before and I was thinking "well my birds are'nt like that"..lol.. the breeding pair I have are not flighty and neither have been any of their young. I did not handel them all the time, just hear and there when I cleaned their box. I have two other ybs from them and they are the same, pretty laid back for a pigeon if you ask me....maybe this pair just pass on this calm gene.... I dunno


That may be true, but Indian Fantails are known for being easy and calm birds. Compared to the Frillbacks I got from you my fantails appear flighty. Your two birds come to me when I enter the loft, none of the others do that.
Tally's frillbacks are flighty compared to my fantails.

Tony

PS Still need one more pair of white frillbacks.


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrates! Gorgeous Bird....


----------

